# Features that were removed in NL that should return in the next game?



## kwark (Jun 28, 2015)

What features should return in the next game that were removed from New Leaf?

First of all, I would like the Brewster gyroid storage from City Folk back. It's really annoying for gyroids to take up most of your personal storage.

Second, the shopping card from City Folk. I don't get why they removed this from New Leaf. If you want to buy an expensive item from GracieGrace, you have to go to the post office first, withdraw the bells and then head back to GracieGrace. It's really annoying and it is so much easier with the shopping card in City Folk.

I have been playing City Folk a little over a month, so I am not actually sure how the shopping card works, but from what I've seen so far it's pretty convenient.

So, which features do you want to return?


----------



## jobby47 (Jun 28, 2015)

I thought it was pretty cool how in Animal Crossing GameCube there were NES games that you could find and play. I think it would be pretty cool if that or something like that returned.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 28, 2015)

I wish snooty and cranky characters were meaner when you first start talking to them, like they used to be back in the original and Wild World.  And I wish the animals showed more emotion when you said you'd do a task and then didn't.

I also wish they would bring back the daily morning aerobics that Copper hosted in the summer time.  Maybe Isabelle could lead them instead.


----------



## Rasumii (Jun 28, 2015)

jobby47 said:


> I thought it was pretty cool how in Animal Crossing GameCube there were NES games that you could find and play. I think it would be pretty cool if that or something like that returned.



Yes! I completely agree with this, along with @Soda Fox when they said something about the snooty and cranky villagers. Both of these need to come back. I also liked making Blanca's face.


----------



## lithiumlatte (Jun 29, 2015)

Celeste's observatory! I feel so sorry for her without it aw. And a couple of the holidays from WW would be nice to have back :3


----------



## luantoine12 (Jun 29, 2015)

The balloon gifts are really bad in NL whereas in Wild World they were good. :/


----------



## Hulaette (Jul 1, 2015)

I would like for them to bring back Wisp again along with his 5 spirits, weed pulling, and rare item giveaways he does.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2015)

Not NL things per se, but some of the jap game exclusive villagers...or just the older ones in general


----------



## pika62221 (Jul 1, 2015)

jobby47 said:


> I thought it was pretty cool how in Animal Crossing GameCube there were NES games that you could find and play. I think it would be pretty cool if that or something like that returned.



that won't happen, because in 2002 there was no Virtual Console like there is now. Nintendo already said they won't put emulated games into Animal Crossing games anymore. They're not going to give those games for free when you can buy them on the eshop.


One thing they're adding back that's cool in e+ is the choice of villagers through their cards. Happy Home Designer isn't the first to allow you to have an animal through their card, e+ has that option. Plus, another thing e+ has that I wish would make a comeback is allowing you to shop after closing by banging on the door 3 times with an axe or shovel. That's pretty cool- granted for a cost since the buy price increases and the sell price decreases for items. Still, shopping at 3AM is kind of cool! 

I'm glad they added back the ability to walk around while holding the net ready like in the originals. That was super annoying as soon as you hit the button in Wild World and City Folk, you'd instantly swing your net, and it's like I want to hold and walk like in the original! I kind of miss the top down view like the N64/GC ones had, and kind of wish you could move the camera all around outside like you can inside. Those are future advances, maybe if/when a Wii U possibly gets one (nothing is guaranteed with Nintendo), those will be some of the options.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 2, 2015)

The constellation stuff with Celeste.


----------



## Jake (Jul 2, 2015)

jobby47 said:


> I thought it was pretty cool how in Animal Crossing GameCube there were NES games that you could find and play. I think it would be pretty cool if that or something like that returned.



NES games would never return because Nintendo has the eShop now where they can sell them and actually gain profits from them. Putting them in the game again would just prevent sales. That said, I _can_ see them putting in an item that works like the amiibo Touch and Play app, where you scan an amiibo, and can play a short demo of a certain NES game, but that's just extra programming for something that already exists elsewhere.

@Thread: Everything I want back has basically been said in this thread already - Gyroid storage, more diverse personalities, balloon presents to contain actual items and not dopey balloon items, Wisp, and the godsend that was the shopping card.

Other than that, the only things I really want back are Serena, balls from the GC version, multiple levelled towns, and the pile of leaves and such that were in the GC version - but those are just for nostalgia reasons, not because I'm desperately waiting for them to make their triumphant return (except maybe multiple levelled towns).


----------



## Beige (Jul 2, 2015)

i miss a lot of the cute little events like the flea market and flower fest from wild world! there needs to be more stuff happening. oh and, mean crankies and snooties... i also miss the annoying-ness of some of the character like lyle, nook and blathers ngl

edit: how did i forget this... The double river-y island-y thing going on in wild world maps! with villagers living on the beach ahh so cute


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 3, 2015)

i just wanna mail the villager i hate a fish


----------



## momoi (Jul 4, 2015)

i miss celeste's observatory ;v; that was one of my fav parts of the old games and i love celeste as a character too! i felt sorry for her when they took away her chops xD


----------



## Heyden (Jul 4, 2015)

We need the Acorn Festival back, and ge Flower Festival too


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 4, 2015)

Getting the island back in ACNL was cool, but I would have liked for it to include the house and the island villager like in the GC version. The easy cloning trick with the GBA in the GC version was also nice. Please bring that back with the 3DS.


----------



## peachy13 (Jul 4, 2015)

I kinda miss having two levels. It seemed like there was so much more land... it may just be me lol. I really miss the island river thing too. I also agree that the observatory and shopping card should come back! Also, on the Wii, you could attach a microphone so you could talk while doing stuff with a friend. I thought that was cool.


----------



## Squidward (Jul 4, 2015)

The observatory. It was so beautiful and I just miss it so much.


----------



## creamyy (Jul 4, 2015)

I miss some of the little festivals. I loved La di da day. My town tune is a wreck at the moment.


----------



## axo (Jul 4, 2015)

In wild world there were WAY more slots in closets. I miss that a lot.


----------



## twisty (Jul 4, 2015)

I miss the meaner crankies and snooties--it always felt like such an accomplishment to earn their friendship!

I also miss the morning aerobics from ACGC, and Wisp the ghost was one of my favorite NPCs on the Gamecube. ;w; I also really liked the flea market, the observatory, and flower fest!

I also really miss Blathers rambling about your donations, and the little character events that happened when you talked a lot to Nook, Sable, Pelly, etc. It made me feel like I was a lot closer with them, and made all the characters much more lively IMO.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 4, 2015)

chees4mees said:


> In wild world there were WAY more slots in closets. I miss that a lot.



There were? I don't remember any game having as much storage space as New Leaf.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 4, 2015)

I feel like I'm the only one who ever remembers, but the diary/calander they gave you at the very beginning in GC that had all the events and your birthday in it. And you could add notes to days and stuff like that. I also miss how many cool, interactive events were in the GC game. 

And when I pay off all of my home loan, I would like to still have a huge statue of me constructed in town.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 4, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I feel like I'm the only one who ever remembers, but the diary/calander they gave you at the very beginning in GC that had all the events and your birthday in it. And you could add notes to days and stuff like that. I also miss how many cool, interactive events were in the GC game.
> 
> And when I pay off all of my home loan, I would like to still have a huge statue of me constructed in town.



Yeah. Those were the good old days. The balls that you could kick around were fun too, and it would be nice to have them with wi-fi. The aerobics event and the radio that you could put in your house were cool too. It is kind of unfortunate how much stuff got removed from the GC version that never came back.


----------



## Mash (Jul 4, 2015)

I really liked wisp.  And the police station.  What happened to them?


----------



## Jake (Jul 5, 2015)

chees4mees said:


> In wild world there were WAY more slots in closets. I miss that a lot.





Red Cat said:


> There were? I don't remember any game having as much storage space as New Leaf.



they weren't.
wild world had 90
city folk had 160
new leaf had 180

wild world just seemed like more based on the layout of the storage page


----------



## Jake (Jul 5, 2015)

chees4mees said:


> In wild world there were WAY more slots in closets. I miss that a lot.





Red Cat said:


> There were? I don't remember any game having as much storage space as New Leaf.



they weren't.
wild world had 90
city folk had 160
new leaf had 180

wild world just seemed like more based on the layout of the storage page


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 5, 2015)

Mash said:


> I really liked wisp.  And the police station.  What happened to them?



The police station is a PWP in NL, so while it was missing in WW and CF (though you could do the same stuff at the gate), it has been brought back. I don't know why they got rid of Wisp. We will never know.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jul 5, 2015)

The Cooper/Booker duo, balls, multi-layered towns, original villager design, NO ISABELLE, and Nook being the owner of the shop. I hardly ever saw him in New Leaf because I barely needed to do anything to my house. At least as the shop owner you'd have a reason to visit consistently. The Nooklings are cool but man Nook's classic-ness is so much better. As for the Isabelle thing, I really miss Tortimer and his Mayor-ness. I feel like Isabelle just took out a huge reason to visit Pally/Phyllis/Tortimer (granted they didn't do much but still). I much prefer them over her. Oh, and Phyllis's personality.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually, scratch that.

I want them to remove all this "super-cheery-happy" fake crap and add back the actual personalities. Come on, optional Resetti who doesn't even scold you or make you do those annoying tasks? That's literally the best part of him. Isabelle just comes off as someone putting on an act or some mindless assistant. Same with the villagers. Instead of acting like people, they come off as mindless drones who just want to coddle you like you can't live with 1 harsh word. Like what happened to that Boondox scandal Tortimer and Phyllis were running? More of that.

But I guess I'm bias. I just didn't like the way New Leaf turned everything all cutesy and that Isabelle is everywhere now, plus some things like the re-designs really did bother me.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 5, 2015)

I remember I used to enjoy when a villager would ask you to go pick up something from another villager that they lent them (like a gameboy, camera, or a book) then when you ask said villager about it they would say "oh yeah, I lent that to someone else.." And you'd have to go on a hunt to find the item since all your villagers like sharing, apparently. 

I used to really like that. It showed the villagers really interacted with each other and it gave doing errands a little bit of fun.


----------



## laurakinney (Jul 5, 2015)

the morning aerobics!

- - - Post Merge - - -

i miss the morning aerobics


----------



## Jake (Jul 6, 2015)

Red Cat said:


> The police station is a PWP in NL, so while it was missing in WW and CF (though you could do the same stuff at the gate), it has been brought back. I don't know why they got rid of Wisp. We will never know.



they probably got rid of wisp because he was redundant in NL because of the changes - wisp would either give you a random item, smash cockroaches (thats gonna censor lol) or weed the town, but because ordinances were added, players who had the beautiful town wouldn't get weeds or cockroaches, so if you had that ordinance wisp would only have one use, the his most popular use was weeding, which was easily preventable because of the beautiful town ordinance. so unless they changed him up, him being in the game would've been pretty useless to people wh had beautiful towns, which is the majority of players anyway. and for those that didnt have the beautiful town ordinance, leif offers a weed pulling service anyway, so the only options for wisp left wouldve been killing cockroaches and giving you a random item, which is pretty useless

that said, I really loved his character and hope he comes back because he's defs one of my favorite special NPC's


----------



## Hika (Jul 6, 2015)

Morning Aerobics
Shopping Card
Fountain (Serena)


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 6, 2015)

Jake. said:


> they probably got rid of wisp because he was redundant in NL because of the changes - wisp would either give you a random item, smash cockroaches (thats gonna censor lol) or weed the town, but because ordinances were added, players who had the beautiful town wouldn't get weeds or cockroaches, so if you had that ordinance wisp would only have one use, the his most popular use was weeding, which was easily preventable because of the beautiful town ordinance. so unless they changed him up, him being in the game would've been pretty useless to people wh had beautiful towns, which is the majority of players anyway. and for those that didnt have the beautiful town ordinance, leif offers a weed pulling service anyway, so the only options for wisp left wouldve been killing cockroaches and giving you a random item, which is pretty useless
> 
> that said, I really loved his character and hope he comes back because he's defs one of my favorite special NPC's



They could have brought him back but with a different role. Like when you find him and give him the lamp he moves a villager's house for you gives you a "ghost series" item or something like that.


----------



## Hulaette (Jul 6, 2015)

I think wisp NEEDS to come back with a new role. He could be a part of Halloween or something.


----------



## monalu11 (Jul 17, 2015)

*Things That We Miss From the Old AC Games*

I really do like what was added in ACNL, but I do miss some things. For one, I miss being able to draw Blanca's face xD, and I also miss all of the special events that the GameCube version had.


----------



## Alien (Jul 17, 2015)

I miss a few of the old villagers from the early AC games, like Huck.


----------



## shannenenen (Jul 17, 2015)

I miss making constellations with Celeste </3 She was my favorite special character in AC:WW. I also miss hearing about the Able Sisters' background in New Leaf. Now they just talk about how happy they are to see me and to have Label back with them, but I really miss hearing about their family.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 18, 2015)

I also miss a lot of the old villagers. There were so many awesome ones that never made it past the original AC for Gamecube. Like Tad, Marcy (not Marcie) Candi, Stella, Sprocket, Bea, Maddie..I could go on and on. I also miss being able to have 15 villagers.


----------



## SlaughterShy (Jul 18, 2015)

I really miss having those shows with K.K. where he was by the train station... Drawing Blanca's face was also really awesome and then I liked being able to buy entire sets from Gracie Grace in CF.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jul 19, 2015)

I first started playing the game cube version. I remember getting so excited to visit the store to see what furniture was for sell, or catching a new bug or fish that I've never seen. New leaf has some new things, but they kept a lot of the old stuff.The excitement wasn't there anymore.

The scorpions and tarantulas were scary in wild world. I miss that.

I especially miss playing with my kids. They're older now, and have other interests.

New Leaf is still  my favorite out of the series. I think they did a great job.


----------



## Bottles (Jul 20, 2015)

Constellations.


----------



## monalu11 (Jul 21, 2015)

GameCube had a ton of events throughout the year. One I remember was a sports day? It's really fun :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also miss being able to ask villagers if they need help.


----------



## Fuwa (Jul 21, 2015)

A lot of the old villagers.


----------



## pft7 (Jul 26, 2015)

Wisp the ghost was a great guy it's a shame he was pulled again, the gyroid storage was so useful; there's so many of them and they take up so much space. The observatory with the constellations was great too, Celeste must miss it. And Blathers used to ramble on about a fish or bug when you gave it to him but now he just says it'll be explained in the description. It was just a small detail that fleshed out the game personality-wise I suppose but then again, maybe it's character development. A realisation that he was blathering on, but I digress...


----------



## Momo15 (Jul 26, 2015)

Background stories or problems of the NPCs! I used to love hearing the what they had on their mind, like Blathers with his bug fear and Tom Nook with his Timmy/Tommy problem. It'd be interesting to hear what Isabelle or Leif might be feeling, this gave those types of characters emotion in general!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 27, 2015)

Villagers should be jerks again.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 27, 2015)

I want the dump/recycle bin to make a return. I get that Re-tail basically fufils that purpose, but it was fun seeing what your villagers would throw away.


----------



## Bjork (Jul 27, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> Villagers should be jerks again.


i think they should make some meaner than the others ofc, but i remember when i played gamecube (after i had played CF and i believe WW), i noticed how shady they were


----------



## jenpai (Jul 27, 2015)

The shopping card definitely needs to make a return, I still don't understand why they removed it in the first place. And the recycling bin, getting rid of trash without a garbage can is such a pain


----------



## Bon Bonne (Jul 27, 2015)

shopping card.
constellations.
I would also greatly enjoy being able to get all of Gracie's furniture at once like in City Folk.
gyroid storage.
Blathers blathering. that's his thing! I was so disappointed that they made him stop. >:
mean villagers would be funny tbh, I want that too.


----------



## Buggy (Jul 27, 2015)

I want to see more of Sable's backstory unfold when you speak with her :3
Constellations! Very beauty, much cool. Wow.
I also want Serena to come back! 'Cause she gives honest noobs free stuff!


----------



## milkyi (Jul 27, 2015)

Meow (The villager) also I think it would be cool for the fruit trees to turn pink in the cherry blossom season


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 28, 2015)

The e+ villagers.


----------



## Wembely (Jul 29, 2015)

Prize codes.


----------



## Jas (Jul 29, 2015)

I miss conversations with Blathers! This is a really little personal preference, but I liked how K.K. played his songs in the Roost. It was a nice atmosphere.


----------



## pft7 (Jul 31, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> Meow (The villager) also I think it would be cool for the fruit trees to turn pink in the cherry blossom season



I've seen the trees go pink in New Leaf, I can't be sure of the fruit trees in particular but I know all the others do for a fact. Did you just mean the fruit trees in particular? Why? Do fruit trees go pink in real life? I don't know, I'm not sure. This is an intriguing one.


----------



## ghostcrossing (Aug 1, 2015)

its a minor complaint, but i miss the blue cosmos


----------



## Potatoes (Aug 2, 2015)

Having convos with Blathers definitely.


----------



## Toot (Aug 4, 2015)

Not sure if this was mentioned or not, but I would love to see the cliffs return. They were so cool. They made the town look somewhat bigger and way more spacious.

Also bigger towns. I don't really like to see a clmp of villagers in one spot or another. I was playing AC on the gamecube a little while ago and it seemed like all the villagers were spread out more. We also had to walk quite a distance to get to their homes. 

Acres as well. I'm not sure why, but I just found them a little nifty.


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 4, 2015)

I miss the shopping cards, constellations, and the good presents attached to the balloons, I don't like the balloon set.


----------



## Cold~ (Aug 4, 2015)

Am I actually the only one who prefers the activities and events in Wild World to those in New Leaf?

Maybe it's just nostalgia going to my head, but Wild World *felt* more unique and detailed, whereas New Leaf is more focused on personalization and feels more like an iPhone game to me...!


----------



## Kess (Aug 4, 2015)

to be able to zoom in and out and rotate outside like you can inside (maybe hold 1 of the triggers and then use the cross pad to activate outside camera changes) 
constellations! 
K.K. playing in the roost again (maybe only on saturdays & club gigs stay the same)
the morning aerobics! 
the signs in WW that told you where a villager would move in at. Maybe now we could have the choice to move them around like a PWP if we don't like where they are (that way we don't have to plot reset like a mad person) 
I would like old villagers to visit inside the town! It would be super cute to see them fishing/talking with new villagers! 
ISLAND VILLAGERS! Maybe we could have the same island as now but be able to buy another island and have the choice to make it residential or not. 
More storage on our person.
STATS omg PLEASE! Why introduce a badge system if you can't see how close you are to getting to the next one? (Also I love stats in general so yeah)
Bigger maps! I miss the cliffs, too. 
A map editor omg. Maybe kind of like poke-bank, like something we have to download but can use in game.
A way to send things to other players without having to go to their town/them coming to yours.
Tool storage. 
A way to get villagers you don't want out faster (eviction notices?) and then a way to keep the ones you do want longer, like maybe you formally have to approve every move. Also maybe we could have to approve of when someone wants to move in. Like we get a notice at the town hall or something and we can either accept or decline. (This could also be a way to farm for your dreamies by reseting and seeing who wants to move in now) 
Be able to place furniture outside
More pattern storage on our person. 
Maybe like a DLC shop or something. So if you got the game late you could still get old DLCs but maybe for a super high price. OMG a competitor for Gracie! Bc the store owner would have similar prices lol! 
Redd his own store like in a back ally way or something lol omg that'd be so funny. I know he has his tent but it'd be so funny to have like a secret passage to his store on main street lol. 
An easier way to place PWPS and have the buff zone smaller. Placing PWPs is SUCH a pain that I hardly ever used them! 

I know that these are things that haven't been taken out but it would be SO COOL to have these in game! Also this list could go on and on.... I think about these things a lot!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 5, 2015)

Anything that was left out in any game. (Shopping card, Game-specific events and festivals, the game-specific villagers, the customizable inventory screen, etc.) Also, this wasn't in any other game but, if the player is ever elected mayor again, LET HIM/HER HAVE ATLEAST SOME F***ING SAY AS TO WHERE VILLAGERS MOVE IN!!!!! All the lost flowers...


----------



## Airy (Aug 5, 2015)

Not so much a feature that was left out but toned way down - NL villagers don't seem to talk to each other nearly as much as they do in WW and CF.
As for full-on features...
I, like many others, would like the backstory conversations to return. Anything to make it all seem more like a real, living town.
I had a lot of fun with the GBA Island...I'm not sure how something like that could be reimplemented for a new game, but I'd like to see something like that return. 
Same with island villagers - although I think that would be easy enough to include if the island itself is enlarged.


----------



## Cold~ (Aug 5, 2015)

Also, we used to have copy/paste functions while writing letters!
Why isn't that a thing anymore? /:


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 5, 2015)

Oh my god the note in the bottle. When I was little I probably sent 50 of them thinking someone would actually get them... ;( But alas, I had no wifi back then. I think it'd be super sweet to find one after you streetpassed people.


----------



## Kattling (Aug 5, 2015)

I'd really like to see cliffs come back. >w< I mean real cliffs, not the ones in NL. I feel like the new ones just cut off the beach, as you hardly ever have any real reason to go there. But I liked the sort of vertical space the cliffs in City Folk provided, and the fact that the beach still felt like a part of your town and not some kind of borderland.

I'm also seeing a lot of things I agree with, like the randomised balloon presents, Wisp, meaner villagers (it was really satisfying to know you'd cracked them?). Definitely the gyroid storage. I think the Acorn Festival was one of my favourites, but it was really nice to see Halloween get a revisit.



> Like what happened to that Boondox scandal Tortimer and Phyllis were running? More of that.


That was a scam?! ;n; What what how didn't I know this?


----------



## AidanTheGreat (Aug 7, 2015)

I would love to be able to work for nook again. I know the idea is pretty outdated now, but I still really enjoyed it.


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Aug 10, 2015)

I HIGHLY think that they should bring back drawing on Blanca's face. I know they removed It because of the rude things on it that were sent to different towns. How about if someone witnesses blanca's face in a rude state they can report it to some character and the person's player will receive a message, maybe in mail as a warning. 3 warnings, fourth time they are banned from drawing on Blanca.


----------



## JessSux (Aug 12, 2015)

I miss two things from Gamecube version. 
1. The garbage dump!! Dumping all the paper I was given there was the best.
2. When villagers would post on the board that they buried an item in a certain acre. It was awesome to go out treasure hunting and dig up a bed or something.


----------



## Xita (Aug 12, 2015)

This has been gone for several entries but I always missed how you were never able to ask for favors directly like you could in GCN. Sometimes, I just want to run some errands for them and not chat about whatever.


----------



## LOLUMAD? (Aug 14, 2015)

game codes


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 15, 2015)

Constellations.


----------

